# Help



## Mike Zee (Oct 21, 2020)

I have a 1998 jeep grand Cherokee
I have a uni mount western 6ft plow
I’m looking for bracket to mount it
Can’t find it any one know anything
Thank you
Mike


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mike Zee said:


> I have a 1998 jeep grand Cherokee
> I have a uni mount western 6ft plow
> I'm looking for bracket to mount it
> Can't find it any one know anything
> ...


look on western website to see if there is a mount available. There might not be. 
@cwren2472 ?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You can try Storks. But I don't think there's a mount for that.


----------



## Mike Zee (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi. What is Storks ? Thank you


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mike Zee said:


> Hi. What is Storks ? Thank you


storks is a plow dealer. They, if anyone might have a mount.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Website for snowplowing equipment


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Where did the plow come from originally?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Also, you will need a wiring harness for the jeep to match to the plow.


----------



## Mike Zee (Oct 21, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Mike Zee (Oct 21, 2020)

dieselss said:


> Where did the plow come from originally?


I had it on a 1988 Ford pickup.


----------

